# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Talk about a set of quads, on a bike racer no less.

## Far from massive

The one in the white undies is board track sprint specialist Robert Forstemann. PS this shot is not photoshopped, you should see him on the bike when the crank is in the upper position causing all the muscles to have to lie on top of one another...freakin beast for sure.

----------


## Misery13

Wow! The New quadzilla.

----------

